# Its just a joint!



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Though I havent touched the stuff in probably 10 years, (besides that one time....nevermind). The guy was only trying to get a date lined up...smoke a little, maybe hit up taco bell, then catch a flick...and he gets arrested?? I'd be ****** off!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39820526/ns/us_news-weird_news/

EARLY, Texas


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What, no SWAT team??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HUH????


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya would think,there is more important stuff going on right now. Then to go through all that over a joint. What a waste of tax payer dollars right there.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

B**CH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> B**CH!!!!!!!!


x2!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

He shoulda said:
"you wanna smoke some weed, or are you still into the crack and whoring?"

a


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yeah, nobody should get arrested for breaking a law


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This is just one more reason why I don't do facebook. 

What a cunting police officer!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

laws are laws...if you don't like them, try to change them. Basically, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I do understand the whole "laws are laws" theory. But there are certain laws that are not enforced from state to state. I can tell you this much, if some of my text messages from prior years would have somehow ended up rerouting to a cop, I would be serving some serious time!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

laws are laws and I believe the law in texas states you can be put to death by hanging for horse theft. just because it is a law doesnt make it right. Laws need to be changed to go with the times but sometimes they are slow to change

However in 20 years marijuana will be legal in the US in most states. Think of the tax dollars wasted on police/dea spending time busting pot dealers when we could tax it and use it to pay for DEA for other harsher drugs. In my opinion legalization is a win win situation for the US and the states.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

and we're off


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

only potheads want marijuana legalized


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> laws are laws and I believe the law in texas states you can be put to death by hanging for horse theft. just because it is a law doesnt make it right. Laws need to be changed to go with the times but sometimes they are slow to change
> 
> However in 20 years marijuana will be legal in the US in most states. Think of the tax dollars wasted on police/dea spending time busting pot dealers when we could tax it and use it to pay for DEA for other harsher drugs. In my opinion legalization is a win win situation for the US and the states.


I agree with you, Capt- however, it is illegal to smoke the trash here...thus, one is held accountable should he/she break the law. Alcohol is worse than smoking pot.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not really on either side of that one. I can see the perks (tax dollars, more resources for ACTUAL crimes being committed, increase in sales to local restaraunts), I can also see how it could become a bad thing. Im not sure how it would all work, unless the govt sold it for really really cheap, I think there will always be a black market demand for the stuff.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> and we're off


 :ac550:


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL, It is Early after all, home of the longhorns, ever been there? Just saying


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

OK I'll bite...If laws are laws then why in the hek do we have so many illegals in this great nation? NO ONE is following the Federal Immigration Law. Legalize that dang weed NOW and start...well never mind.

swifty


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*The line is the sand has been drawn*



InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


X2

For those that say the "perks" are things like increased revenue (I assume taxes), where are you on the issues of other tax increases? The government taxes enough stuff as it is. We certainly don't need the government taxing and regulating something else. Legalize it? Maybe. But arguments for legalizing any drug should never begin with financial concerns.

my $.02


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


that's silly

that statement isn't true for pot heads, pot dealers, pot growers, or anyone else for that matter.

quality control will totally screw up the price structure.

the main group of people who want it legalized are those who have been in trouble for it in one way or another..

decriminalization is what we need..


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> laws are laws and I believe the law in texas states you can be put to death by hanging for horse theft. just because it is a law doesnt make it right. Laws need to be changed to go with the times but sometimes they are slow to change
> 
> However in 20 years marijuana will be legal in the US in most states. Think of the tax dollars wasted on police/dea spending time busting pot dealers when we could tax it and use it to pay for DEA for other harsher drugs. In my opinion legalization is a win win situation for the US and the states.


Legal in 20 years in most states you say. :spineyes: What have you been smokin'?:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


today?
well, it is after noon...

a


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


 Maybe.........but you didn't tell us the brownies had pot in them. :slimer:


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes it is illegal, and she wasted time and money busting a guy with I guess "one joint"....***???? Agree with Grateful Phish, the quote only potheads want it legalized is silly. Try taking a journey across the pond, try getting out of your box...yes I know we are America, different than other countries, etc...try this on for size the #1 cash crop in California, over corn, wheat, rice, etc...is Mary Jane. 

Again we have bigger fish to fry...where does pot come from? Mexico, Amercia, Canada, name it...everyone has potential to grow it...who cares? The point, who or what makes black tar heroin? Poppies, where are the poopy farmers, Afgan is the world's largest poppy farming country, who is their number 1 buyer, take a wild guess-AMERICA.

Yes it is illegal, but so is drinking and driving, how many deaths do you hear about "I was sparking it up and hit someone..." Ummmm never! On the flip side of things, you see it everyday with drunk drivers...enough said...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Maybe.........but you didn't tell us the brownies had pot in them. :slimer:


There's no way that you would know about brownies. You've flaked at every event that we've had since you've been a member here.....just sayin'


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Hold the door, I want to be in for the ride down.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

007 said:


> What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


I have never tried it, and I grew up in the RGV where most of it passes thru. So you would lose your bet. Seen it, been around it, never did it, will never do it either.

Going with the rationalization of legalizing weed (which is illegal) is going to reduce crime....then would the same argument be used for illegal immigration? Make all the illegals legal and open the borders then there would be no discussion on illegals in the US. Just saying, what makes it different?

I dislike potheads and it should never be made legal because a small minority want it. I agree with the early post of the only ones wanting to make it legal are the ones who do it, have done it, deal it, or grow it.

I have friends who smoked way too much weed in high school and college. They can't remember many of the things they did because of it. They also went from there to other illegal drugs. I can't even imagine what would have happened if they could have smoked it legally.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Yes it is illegal, and she wasted time and money busting a guy with I guess "one joint"....***???? Agree with Grateful Phish, the quote only potheads want it legalized is silly. Try taking a journey across the pond, try getting out of your box...yes I know we are America, different than other countries, etc...try this on for size the #1 cash crop in California, over corn, wheat, rice, etc...is Mary Jane.
> 
> Again we have bigger fish to fry...where does pot come from? Mexico, Amercia, Canada, name it...everyone has potential to grow it...who cares? The point, who or what makes black tar heroin? Poppies, where are the poopy farmers, Afgan is the world's largest poppy farming country, who is their number 1 buyer, take a wild guess-AMERICA.
> 
> Yes it is illegal, but so is drinking and driving, how many deaths do you hear about "I was sparking it up and hit someone..." Ummmm never! On the flip side of things, you see it everyday with drunk drivers...enough said...


American grown is by far superior to the across the border grown equivalent. I'd rather my money stay here.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

the last thing I need is weed. Could you imagine how fat I would be if I had the munchies MORE than I do now? WOW that would be bad. STOP WEED NOW!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

24Buds said:


> the last thing I need is weed. Could you imagine how fat I would be if I had the munchies MORE than I do now? WOW that would be bad. STOP WEED NOW!


You don't need anymore! It makes you eat things that nobody else will and causes you to miss 2cool functions.....and Bull Red too!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


Lets face it. The current system doesn't work. People still smoke it, Cartels that supply it are getting richer, more violent, more confident. They're at our back door. Maybe it's time to try something else...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

007 said:


> You don't need anymore! It makes you eat things that nobody else will and causes you to miss 2cool functions.....and Bull Red too!


 true.....true. :hairout:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why drink & drive, when you can smoke & fly? angelsm


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

2 cool refer madness.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll get back with you guys after my 4:20 break...:doowapsta


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Legal in 20 years in most states you say. :spineyes: What have you been smokin'?:rotfl:


I really think so and I cant smoke because I am under a drug testing program for my job as a guide, nor do I take pills!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> I'll get back with you guys after my 4:20 break...:doowapsta


Stoner


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

24Buds said:


> the last thing I need is weed. Could you imagine how fat I would be if I had the munchies MORE than I do now? WOW that would be bad. STOP WEED NOW!


That is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stoner


 Huh???:spineyes:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


No some people have enough common sense to see how and why pot was made illegal in the first place and realise it is moronic for alcohol to be legal and marijuana to be illegal.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> No some people have enough common sense to see how and why pot was made illegal in the first place and realise it is moronic for alcohol to be legal and marijuana to be illegal.


Right...The drunks are running red lights, while potheads are sitting at green lights waiting for them to get greener.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

007 said:


> There's no way that you would know about brownies. You've flaked at every event that we've had since you've been a member here.....just sayin'


brownies?

Weez-its and wookies are where it's at.

:spineyes:


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't care that the guy got busted, but it's **** that this case is made a priority, while you can find groups of lawbreakers on almost every corner in major cities across the US, but nobody pays them any attention.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Right...The drunks are running red lights, while potheads are sitting at green lights waiting for them to get greener.


No way, potheads are home on the couch waiting for the pizza to get there. :doowapsta


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey, MC told me he had this really good stuff from Peru...makes him see a lot of snakes and stuff...


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Legalizing weed would be good because it could keep kids or adults from going to drug dealers who have the real drugs. 

I can hear em now, "Say bro, I aint got no weed but I got this here! What some?" And now your kids are done because they might not know any better. 

Legalize it so it can be bought at stores and keep pot smokers away from the real DRUG ADDICTS, LOL! You catch my drift! Peace!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> No way, potheads are home on the couch waiting for the pizza to get there. :doowapsta


I'm gonna fly the BS flag on this one.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok 007 what do yall do after you get stooooned?  j/k


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Sorry 007*



007 said:


> What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


Sorry man, I have never in my whole life touched a cigarette, illegal drug, or any type of tobacco or haven't been drunk in 10 years.

Thsat said, I do not know enough about it to say either way what should happen and I choose not to force my personal opinion on the masses.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Poor guy, talk about a booty call going way wrong!

As far as the legalization arguement goes, we really don't have anything in our past history that would indicate that would be a good idea.

Sincerely,

Prohibition


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Amanda Williams is a reserve officer with the Early Police Department.

her first big bust. bet she feels better now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya'll need a reality check.....or a....eeeeerrrrrr dude.......hit.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

capt.sandbar said:


> I'll get back with you guys after my 4:20 break...:doowapsta


do you know what 7.20 is?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

007 said:


> Ya'll need a reality check.....or a....eeeeerrrrrr dude.......hit.


Nice... X2


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

back to the cop... what a sorry piece of *&^%&^%... I guess she got a lot of high fives at the donut shop the next morning... I am guessing we'll spend more tax dollars just in keeping track of and eventually destroying this evidence than the offender will pay in restitution... and *** were DPS troopers doing out there taking time off from their 35mph interstate shoulder cruise???

and ya'll wonder why some of us wouldn't trust a cop as far as we could toss her???

Karma's a beetch... would have been really easy for the officerto just say no thanks, these days I'm in law enforcement


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Edit:
Puff puff give.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Puff puff even


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Puff puff even


Andrew knows whats up!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he's bogarting.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> he's bogarting.


Are you ready to wrassel again?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jc said:


> back to the cop... what a sorry piece of *&^%&^%... I guess she got a lot of high fives at the donut shop the next morning... I am guessing we'll spend more tax dollars just in keeping track of and eventually destroying this evidence than the offender will pay in restitution... and *** were DPS troopers doing out there taking time off from their 35mph interstate shoulder cruise???
> 
> and ya'll wonder why some of us wouldn't trust a cop as far as we could toss her???
> 
> Karma's a beetch... would have been really easy for the officerto just say no thanks, these days I'm in law enforcement


i would like to toss her if shes HOT?:bounce:


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I can smell it, let me enhale it!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wonder what the do for fun in early?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> I really think so and I cant smoke because I am under a drug testing program for my job as a guide, nor do I take pills!!


If its legal, then the pushers will only have the hard stuff to push. The kids will get the pot from the ones that buy it legal. Usage will escalate. Only one that wins is the taxman. Its one for you, nineteen for me, its the TAXMAN !!! Off to you tube for the whole song. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it sounds like the cops bust hippies for fun.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> laws are laws and I believe the law in texas states you can be put to death by hanging for horse theft. just because it is a law doesnt make it right. Laws need to be changed to go with the times but sometimes they are slow to change
> 
> However in 20 years marijuana will be legal in the US in most states. Think of the tax dollars wasted on police/dea spending time busting pot dealers when we could tax it and use it to pay for DEA for other harsher drugs. In my opinion legalization is a win win situation for the US and the states.


who ever said stealing horses SHOULDN"T be punished by hanging? i support that law personally! i think the hanging should expand to encompass many other criminals as well.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

A little herbage sauteed in butter, strained then mixed with Betty Crocker double fudge Browny mix ain't never hurt no body!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Willie Nelson for President!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Be thankful I don't take it all. Note the cough at the start of the song. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry for some reason...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol you are always hungry. And Koozie wars are back on, this truce has lasted long enough. Guard your stash FOO i'm comin at ya!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


>


A look into the future. After legalization. LOL Livin' on the streets! 2020. Wait, thats now! LOL Who am I, Who who... who who.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Pistol you are always hungry. And Koozie wars are back on, this truce has lasted long enough. Guard your stash FOO i'm comin at ya!


Pfttttt..........Rookie! just sayin'


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

007 said:


> Pfttttt..........Rookie! just sayin'


You guys play the Koozie game as well...greatest game!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

DuckMendenhall said:


> You guys play the Koozie game as well...greatest game!!!


Pistol is holdin some of my loot, but not for long....i also go for high value targets...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DuckMendenhall said:


> You guys play the Koozie game as well...greatest game!!!


Huuuhhhh????? Must be a new stoner game.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just look what it has done to the Cowboys... :mpd:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pot makes people go "huh?"


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> pot makes people go "huh?"


We know "J".....we know.....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> pot makes people go "huh?"


HUH?


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Why hunt down the sellers and distributors, when we can just nab the evil end users?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

you got a gold star now.....Bit*ch!!! Who cares....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

energinerbuzzy said:


> A little herbage sauteed in butter, strained then mixed with Betty Crocker double fudge Browny mix ain't never hurt no body!


Don't forget to emulsify it.. and cheese cloth works well.

from what I read..

..
.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Pistol is holdin some of my loot, but not for long....i also go for high value targets...


This was no "game"...it was all out war. We settled up and each brought peace offerings in exchange for truce. We both knew very well the other might still be in posession of said koozies, but it was just that, a truce...PS, you know where the large laundry basket of "common folk" coozies is in my house. I have changed my "personal stash" to a new location....good luck!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Can't believe were not in the Jungle yet... Mods must be high, or fishing, yeah, fishing probably..

a


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This all needs to be settled with a 1st ever 2cool smoke out!!


Just kidding...I do not condone the use of illegal narcotics.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> This all needs to be settled with a 1st ever 2cool smoke out!!
> 
> Just kidding...I do not condone the use of illegal narcotics.


Wow, the way 2Coolers do things. I could envision a 3-story gas powered mobile bong.....

Makes me wish I still partook...

a


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Gary!!! I told ya not to get on FB. I hope ya get out soon, darn snitches !


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> This was no "game"...it was all out war. We settled up and each brought peace offerings in exchange for truce. We both knew very well the other might still be in posession of said koozies, but it was just that, a truce...PS, you know where the large laundry basket of "common folk" coozies is in my house. I have changed my "personal stash" to a new location....good luck!


"we smokem peace pipe"


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

How will the government make money on stoners when its legalized and everyone grows their own weed at home like beer guys home brew kits? Anyways, stupid stoners are the ones that ruin the reputation of the plant. They need to stop smoking that Mexican indica and start smoking some home grown American sativa.

Hemp is the most useful plant in the world.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

"Its not the crime, its if you get caught"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## dkmarb (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Nah, this is the one...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

dkmarb said:


>


That Sir, is awesome..

a


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> laws are laws...if you don't like them, try to change them. Basically, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


Never done it, never will.

Don't see the point in doing it. :tongue:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude's a *****!!!


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm gonna call Willie about this !


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya know, it said that guy was from San Angelo. Where's Barnacle Bill been, anyway?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya know, it said that guy was from San Angelo. Where's Barnacle Bill been, anyway?


He might be the real Puff Daddy!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> This all needs to be settled with a 1st ever 2cool smoke out!!
> 
> Just kidding...I do not condone the use of illegal narcotics.


IT ISNT A NARCOITIC IT IS A SIMPLE PLANT!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> who ever said stealing horses SHOULDN"T be punished by hanging? i support that law personally! i think the hanging should expand to encompass many other criminals as well.


i PERSONALLY DONT THINK STEALING A HORSE SHOULD BE THE DEATH PENALTY HOWEVER i DO THINK CHILD MOLESTERS DO DESERVE THE DEATH PENALTY. THE DAY AFTER CONVICTION SHOULD BE RIGHT TO THE GALLOWS!!!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


Yup, and only alcoholics wanted prohibition repealed.

Unless you count everyone tired of tommy gun fights on the street and G-men spending all their time ignoring crimes with actual victims.

And no, I don't drink, smoke or do any illegal drugs, unless you count blood thinners and antacids.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

teeroy said:


> Never done it, never will.
> 
> Don't see the point in doing it. :tongue:


cuz ya never done it, never will! missing out...but ifn ya tee tee in a bottle, i understand....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, nobody should get arrested for breaking a law


Like being .08 or above is something you have never done, right, Jonathan? Or let me take another wild guess and you have never gone 56 in a 55 speed zone. Talk about being 2faced. Go climb a pole and sing us a song. We all know how that one went.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

impulse said:


> Yup, and only alcoholics wanted prohibition repealed.
> 
> Unless you count everyone tired of tommy gun fights on the street and G-men spending all their time ignoring crimes with actual victims.
> 
> And no, I don't drink, smoke or do any illegal drugs, unless you count blood thinners and antacids.


THAT DOES BRING UP A GOOD POINT. WHEN ALCOHOL (PROHIBITION) BECAME THE LAW OF THE LAND CRIME WENT UP AND ESPECIALLY VIOLENT CRIME AFTERWARDS CRIME WENT DOWN.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

There's that nerve! Someone nailed it. 

now

pass please. looking for contact


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cops need to spend their time finding real criminals to arrest.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, nobody should get arrested for breaking a law





InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized





InfamousJ said:


> pot makes people go "huh?"


Are some of them e-cigarette flavors ya smokin' tainted ?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Like being .08 or above is something you have never done, right, Jonathan? Or let me take another wild guess and you have never gone 56 in a 55 speed zone. Talk about being 2faced. Go climb a pole and sing us a song. We all know how that one went.


here's the facts...

if I was .08 or above, driving 56 or higher in a 55.. I would not text or call a cop to ask them to join me.  And the pole incident was heat stroke potential, nothing to do with alcohol at the time... way before the party really started. :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> here's the facts...
> 
> if I was .08 or above, driving 56 or higher in a 55.. I would not text or call a cop to ask them to join me.  And the pole incident was heat stroke potential, nothing to do with alcohol at the time... way before the party really started. :biggrin:


....and that right there is why they call it DOPE!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> ....and that right there is why they call it DOPE!!


find all posts by 007.. not a complete sentence in any of them... prime example.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Huh?


You had better blow that chit out Pokey! :rybka:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Bill oreilly was just talking about this exact same subject. Bill was against it but he didnt sound like he meant it. I think he was just trying to be politically correct for his audience.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You had better blow that chit out Pokey! :rybka:


:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'll support it if I can buy the first distributorship with exclusive territory to the east side.... I always hated that parents or grandparents didn't buy a beer distributorship before they were all bought up and no territories left...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Dude where are the funions....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Snake said:


> Dude where are the funions....


Got Cheetos?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mmmmmmm........cheeseburgers


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*alcohol*



Blue Water Breaux said:


> I agree with you, Capt- however, it is illegal to smoke the trash here...thus, one is held accountable should he/she break the law. Alcohol is worse than smoking pot.


x2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, did you guys ever notice that the blue line at the top of the posts is the EXACT same shade as the bedspread?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like cheeseburgers! :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! It's against the law of the land so the police are going to enforce that law.

Work to change the law if you don't like it but until it's legal, it's illegal lol.

TH


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

What's a cop supposed to do when a stupid person admits to being a criminal?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Earrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Snake said:


> Earrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


puff..puff..pass homey


----------



## Push Pole (Aug 19, 2010)

I was always told that was the universal word Snake posted but I thought it was pronounced: Heeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What's this thread about? 

Somebody say food?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> What's wrong with partaking with a little bit of herbage every once in a while? It's not like that everyone that does it sells to minors or anything. I'd be willing to bet that everyone that has posted on this thread has at least tried it in one way shape or form.


 naww dude not mehwell:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Huh? I got hungry just reading all this stuff,....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> What's this thread about?
> 
> Somebody say food?





DANO said:


> Huh? I got hungry just reading all this stuff,....


Got the munchies?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Maaaan,...it's all about the garnish under the grill & 
Yep, I would even eat the brisket in this 1.5 year old pic,...:rotfl:


007 said:


> Got the munchies?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Got the munchies?


Whats the green in the bottom of the pit? Cooking weed:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> Maaaan,...it's all about the garnish under the grill &
> Yep, I would even eat the brisket in this 1.5 year old pic,...:rotfl:


Cut me some slack....I had to find something that had the greenage and munchie material.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's some seriously slow-cooked meat if there's weeds growing in the coals...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's some seriously slow-cooked meat if there's weeds growing in the coals...


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's some seriously slow-cooked meat if there's weeds growing in the coals...





DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:


"Hey man....it's still smoking"!!!

" Dave's not here man "


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

007 said:


> "Hey man....it's still smoking"!!!
> 
> " Dave's not here man "


I wasn't looking at his neck man,...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

he is curing weed


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> "Hey man....it's still smoking"!!!
> 
> " Dave's not here man "


 "hey open the gawddang door man":brew: classic


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

dbarham said:


> he is curing weed


Yes !!,... and it has nothing to do with 5 gallon buckets. :spineyes:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

you get a GD job before sundown or I am shipping your arse off to millitary school with that finklestein shiit kid sumbeach when son when?? I need a drink


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> Yes !!,... and it has nothing to do with 5 gallon buckets. :spineyes:


 ....you didn't.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DANO said:


> Yes !!,... and it has nothing to do with 5 gallon buckets. :spineyes:


 yeah different process:brew:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Its Labordor.... "yeah man my dog ate my stash i had to follow him around for a week..."


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

all the cool kids smoke weed


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> laws are laws and I believe the law in texas states you can be put to death by hanging for horse theft. just because it is a law doesnt make it right. Laws need to be changed to go with the times but sometimes they are slow to change
> 
> However in 20 years marijuana will be legal in the US in most states. Think of the tax dollars wasted on police/dea spending time busting pot dealers when we could tax it and use it to pay for DEA for other harsher drugs. In my opinion legalization is a win win situation for the US and the states.


X2.

And the morals police is out of full swing on this one, and quick.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

jc said:


> back to the cop... what a sorry piece of *&^%&^%... I guess she got a lot of high fives at the donut shop the next morning... I am guessing we'll spend more tax dollars just in keeping track of and eventually destroying this evidence than the offender will pay in restitution... and *** were DPS troopers doing out there taking time off from their 35mph interstate shoulder cruise???
> 
> and ya'll wonder why some of us wouldn't trust a cop as far as we could toss her???
> 
> Karma's a beetch... would have been really easy for the officerto just say no thanks, these days I'm in law enforcement


she was doing her job, way to bash a woman for supporting her family


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Here you go boys, all together now.....






play it while reading this thread. lmao


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I think I need to go fishing with 007:rybka:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

lordbater said:


> Can't believe were not in the Jungle yet... Mods must be high, or fishing, yeah, fishing probably..
> 
> a


You think the term "passing out green" was a coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

From one of my all time favorite flicks...


"Behind every good man there is a woman, and that woman was Martha Washington, man, and everyday George would come home, she would have a big fat bowl waiting for him, man, when he come in the door, man, she was a hip, hip, hip lady, man"


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> From one of my all time favorite flicks...
> 
> "Behind every good man there is a woman, and that woman was Martha Washington, man, and everyday George would come home, she would have a big fat bowl waiting for him, man, when he come in the door, man, she was a hip, hip, hip lady, man"


BBBBWWWWWAAAAHHHAAAAAHHHHHAAAA.

That's classic.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> There's no way that you would know about brownies. You've flaked at every event that we've had since you've been a member here.....just sayin'


 Incorrect! I was at the beach gathering at the beginning of summer. WTH were you? So I missed two 2CBDA meetings..........so shoot me. What's your obsession with meeting me anyway.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> she was doing her job, way to bash a woman for supporting her family


she went above and beyond the call of duty, arrests for possession of small amounts of marijuana is discretionary... karma's a beetch


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG 17 pages and growing!!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Puff, puff. Pass. :rybka:


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Acapulco Gold?...naw man this is Toledo window box!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

jc said:


> she went above and beyond the call of duty, arrests for possession of small amounts of marijuana is discretionary... karma's a beetch


 yes it is, officers have pet peeves, some its no insurance, others speeding, hers might be dope of any kind, like it or not...she was doing her job


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Wasting to much tax dollars on pot. Should decriminalize it and put more of the effort to cocaine and other "hard" drugs.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


I'm no pothead. Honestly I've only took about 3 puffs from one joint in 32yrs and hated it. But I think it should be legalized. What's so worn with weed but we still have alcohol? I think more people die from drunk drivers than weed.
My .02


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I have many fraternity brothers who are avid marijuana smokers, and i have heard them talking about proposition 19 alot lately. I rarely rarely smoke that stuff and i think that legalizing it will help our economy, but i just dont believe we have the technology to test for a DUI or a legal limit of "stoned"? How would you be able to police the smoking and driving?

Proposition 19- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_19

I disagree with allowing a homeowner to grow as many plants as he/she wants in a 25 foot radius.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried it once but i didnt inhale


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> OMG 17 pages and growing!!!!!


3, if you're smart and know how to do it


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*LEGALIZE DRUGS!!! PUT THE CARTELS OUT OF BUSINESS!*

Just my .02


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

*Richard Vernon:* What if your home... what if your family... what if your *dope* was on fire?
*John Bender:* Impossible, sir. It's in Johnson's underwear.

:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> You think the term "passing out green" was a coincidence? I think not!


I don't think so. Try posting a "Happy 420" and see how long that lasts.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> 3, if you're smart and know how to do it


Dude...that's fricckin' awesome....a little scary too!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> I'll get back with you guys after my 4:20 break...:doowapsta


 :rotfl: Funny stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wading Wonder said:


> I'm no pothead. Honestly I've only took about 3 puffs from one joint in 32yrs and hated it. But I think it should be legalized. What's so worn with weed but we still have alcohol? I think more people die from drunk drivers than weed.
> My .02


X2..more people have died and many more have gone to jail. Due to alcohol and it's wonderful affects.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Medicinal use only guys!!! :slimer:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> yes it is, officers have pet peeves, some its no insurance, others speeding, hers might be dope of any kind, like it or not...she was doing her job


funny how the rest of us don't get a pass with excuses like that... if I wasted that many co-workers time and company expense on such a silly matter I would be skewered and looking for a job the same day... and she's not even a real cop, I don't know the details but I grew up in that area... I don't know exactly what it takes to be in the police reserves in Early, TX but I am betting it requires the ability to direct traffic in front of the junior high and fetch donuts for the real gun toting LEO's... our rural areas are over run with meth labs and the dope and human traffickers are rampant... calling in the big guns because an old friend wanted to get together and smoke some herb in the park is a ridiculous waste of taxpayer's money...

NOW, if she had met him at the park, chatted about old times and she subsequently found out he was selling quantities of pot or hard drugs it would be a different case all together...


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881

15 State's so far.

Texas will be in the top 20


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

jc said:


> funny how the rest of us don't get a pass with excuses like that... if I wasted that many co-workers time and company expense on such a silly matter I would be skewered and looking for a job the same day... and she's not even a real cop, I don't know the details but I grew up in that area... I don't know exactly what it takes to be in the police reserves in Early, TX but I am betting it requires the ability to direct traffic in front of the junior high and fetch donuts for the real gun toting LEO's... our rural areas are over run with meth labs and the dope and human traffickers are rampant... calling in the big guns because an old friend wanted to get together and smoke some herb in the park is a ridiculous waste of taxpayer's money...
> 
> NOW, if she had met him at the park, chatted about old times and she subsequently found out he was selling quantities of pot or hard drugs it would be a different case all together...


Very good post,how very true.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

TunaTango said:


> http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881
> 
> 15 State's so far.
> 
> Texas will be in the top 20


I'm in favor but IMHO it will NEVER happen in Texas.

swifty


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> she was doing her job, way to bash a woman for supporting her family


How well does a _reserve_ police officer pay anyway?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

LongTallTexan said:


> How well does a _reserve_ police officer pay anyway?


All the pot you can confiscate..

a


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

cause i got HIGH


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

She could have texted him back saying "No I don't smoke ANYMORE, I'm a police officer now".
Maaaaaaaaaaaaany years ago I smoked a joint or 2,3,4 maybe 5,6 oh hell I cant remember. 
I had a cousin that smoked pot and became a police officer and then narc'd on me and my cousins (her 2 brothers) to our grandmother for growing it in planters.


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

If you want to have more criminals commit more crimes go ahead and think smoking marihuana is ok. Any Police Officer who has ever investigated a case will tell you most criminals are on drugs when they commit a crime.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

npl said:


> If you want to have more criminals commit more crimes go ahead and think smoking marihuana is ok. Any Police Officer who has ever investigated a case will tell you most criminals are on drugs when they commit a crime.


Well why else would they commit the crime??? :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

npl said:


> If you want to have more criminals commit more crimes go ahead and think smoking marihuana is ok. Any Police Officer who has ever investigated a case will tell you most criminals are on drugs when they commit a crime.


what kind of drugs?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Imagine how many lids we coulda scored with the dough yall coulda been making today rather than chatting about this?

A


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Imagine how many lids we coulda scored with the dough yall coulda been making today rather than chatting about this?
> 
> A


I'm on salary.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

"Man dude what were we talking about....."


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I remember this one time........uhh what was I talking about again.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

We can't even get Casinos in Texas....the Baptists sure aren't going to vote for weed :rybka:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

:spineyes:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> From one of my all time favorite flicks...
> 
> "Behind every good man there is a woman, and that woman was Martha Washington, man, and everyday George would come home, she would have a big fat bowl waiting for him, man, when he come in the door, man, she was a hip, hip, hip lady, man"


Love it! One of the beat movies ever. Scary how it reminded me of high school, even the name of their school was the same as mine.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> only potheads want marijuana legalized


Bovine excrement.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I'll support it if I can buy the first distributorship with exclusive territory to the east side.... I always hated that parents or grandparents didn't buy a beer distributorship before they were all bought up and no territories left...


There's hundreds of beers out there that nobody in Texas has ever tasted. It's not too late to do that yourself, and probably not much harder (in relative terms) than it would have been for your folks back way back when.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll another one.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Prop 19 in Texas?!?!?!?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

npl said:


> If you want to have more criminals commit more crimes go ahead and think smoking marihuana is ok. Any Police Officer who has ever investigated a case will tell you most criminals are on drugs when they commit a crime.


the vast majority of people who smoke marijuana aren't criminals, but the vast majority of criminals are stupid. what do you say we outlaw stupidity. that should nip the crime problem in the bud (pun intended).


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> the vast majority of people who smoke marijuana aren't criminals, but the vast majority of criminals are stupid. what do you say we outlaw stupidity. that should nip the crime problem in the bud (pun intended).


wow, one post a year i agree with MC on.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya just can't fix stupid. hwell:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

deke said:


> wow, one post a year i agree with MC on.





slopoke said:


> Ya just can't fix stupid. hwell:


 There is just to much ignorance in this country right now. You cannot fix stupidity or morons. Which by the way go hand in hand. :slimer:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Run Forest, Runnnnn.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> There is just to much ignorance in this country right now. You cannot fix stupidity or morons. Which by the way go hand in hand. :slimer:


I'm ignorant and stupid because I believe that the vast majority of people that smoke weed aren't criminals? Really, so lets see what facts you have to support that most people that smoke weed are criminals. And saying because they smoke weed they are criminals isn't an answer, and doesn't make you whitty, and that is not what he(MC) was saying anyways.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> B**CH!!!!!!!!


Exactly. Why couldn't she of advised him that she was now a cop and doesn't partake in such activities. What a loser *****. By the way me no smoke'.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> what do you say we outlaw stupidity. that should nip the crime problem in the bud (pun intended).


would get pretty quiet around here...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> would get pretty quiet around here...


Shut Up Already...Get To Smokin...Or Get To Passin


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Shut Up Already...Get To Smokin...Or Get To Passin


As Method Man would say "quit politickn' " and "unless you got ten on it, you ain't gonna hit on it"


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

deke said:


> As Method Man would say "quit politickn' " and "unless you got ten on it, you ain't gonna hit on it"





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Shut Up Already...Get To Smokin...Or Get To Passin


 a friend without weed is a friend in need


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

And a friend with weed is a friend in deed!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

a reserve officer is a cop, same academy, lic. by the state, just dont get paid, and that could be for a number of reasons. all due to the city or county they work in. so the majority of the posts seem to be for weed, so yall would have no problem if he were to get high in a public place and then drive home. I guess that would be ok as long as he does not drive in the "fast" lane on the freeway. of all the people on this site that smoke weed...would you get upset if your kids we smoking it also?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

bigpun91 said:


> ...so the majority of the posts seem to be for weed, so yall would have no problem if he were to get high in a public place and then drive home. I guess that would be ok as long as he does not drive in the "fast" lane on the freeway. of all the people on this site that smoke weed...would you get upset if your kids we smoking it also?


To follow your logic...is it OK to have a beer at a bar and then drive home? Yes, it is as long as you aren't at the .08 level. A joint ain't much different.

Also to follow your logic...I'd be IRATE if my kids smoke the stuff. We already have laws in place that allow "kids" to get drunk legally when they hit the magic number of 21. So if your 21 and "considered" an adult, then yes, let them make there own decision about smoking or not.

All this is just BS. The stigma of pot is wrong on so many levels. We're not talking about a HARD drug at all. Alcohol KILLS people. I knew stoners in college that today are practicing law, one is a Dr, one is a Dr./Vet, one is a politician and a few are losers - not because of pot but because of POOR CHOICES. I also know MANY alcoholics.

swifty


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

swifty said:


> To follow your logic...is it OK to have a beer at a bar and then drive home? Yes, it is as long as you aren't at the .08 level. A joint ain't much different.
> 
> Also to follow your logic...I'd be IRATE if my kids smoke the stuff. We already have laws in place that allow "kids" to get drunk legally when they hit the magic number of 21. So if your 21 and "considered" an adult, then yes, let them make there own decision about smoking or not.
> 
> ...


LOL...me too, and they still smoke pot to this day!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

When I was a teen, possession was "life" in prison, I always wonder if those people are still in jail or were let loose eventually?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

slopoke said:


> Ya just can't fix stupid. hwell:


 "Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Life is like a box of chocolates. Run Forest.....Runnnnnnnn.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

What drugs do to your brain. Seen these 2coolers lately? Oldtimers.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates. Run Forest.....Runnnnnnnn.


I was..running!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

People are going to smoke weed and do whatever else they want. If it bothers you dont hang out with those people. Dont see the war on drugs ending anytime soon.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Wolfterd...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Heres my take, and again...its been many, many years. As far as there being "criminals" that are potheads...come on, really?!?!? You really think some guys sitting around getting stoned say "ok, lets go rob that corner store now"....No, they are saying "ok, lets go rent that video game now"... The people robbing the corner stores are f****** anyway, and would do it sober. 

Just because it was legalized, would I run out and start smoking again? Heck no, I have buddies (all college graduates, with good jobs) that still smoke everyday. Their choice. I just think it should be decriminalized.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:ac550: puff puff pass


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ear...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

npl said:


> If you want to have more criminals commit more crimes go ahead and think smoking marihuana is ok. Any Police Officer who has ever investigated a case will tell you most criminals are on drugs when they commit a crime.


And they are probably alcoholics also and drink beer or whiskey but they havent repealed prohibition yet. Look at the facts!!

Weed is a plant!! Nothing more nothing less. They dont add drugs to it like adding nicotine or other chemicals to cigarettes so it is better for you than smoking cigarettes. Alocohol is probably the worst drug in teh world with a billion or more people addicted and using daily. You cant drive, you act like an idiot and kids think it is cool to do. I hated drinking when I was in Jr High but peer pressure made me do it. There was no weed around then. And you cant even say weed is anything close to coke or heroin or crack or any of those drugs. Violent crimes are not commited by potheads they are commited by drug addicts. There is a big difference.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

God gave the Indians marijuana. The Indians would not shere their herb, so we killed them & took it.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

It's been awhile since I partook but I've smoked with 2 different constables, a chiropractor, a lawyer and many other succesful people. We need to stop wasting time and money on jailing pot heads. Legalizing would greatly hurt the cartels atleast in that category. If we dont start focusing on whats realy killing the kids in our country we are going to have a REALY big problem. Prescription drugs and crooked doctors are taking over!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> And they are probably alcoholics also and drink beer or whiskey but they havent repealed prohibition yet. Look at the facts!!
> 
> Weed is a plant!! Nothing more nothing less. They dont add drugs to it like adding nicotine or other chemicals to cigarettes so it is better for you than smoking cigarettes. Alocohol is probably the worst drug in teh world with a billion or more people addicted and using daily. You cant drive, you act like an idiot and kids think it is cool to do. I hated drinking when I was in Jr High but peer pressure made me do it. _*There was no weed around then.*_ And you cant even say weed is anything close to coke or heroin or crack or any of those drugs. Violent crimes are not commited by potheads they are commited by drug addicts. There is a big difference.


It was, and has been around longer than you are old...you just did not know it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

look who's the new "health" columnist for _rolling stone ...._

*Ozzy Osbourne to pen health column for Rolling Stone*

By Anthony Benigno 
Daily News Writer 
Friday, July 2nd 2010, 2:40 PM








Harrison/Getty
All aboard the health train! Ozzy Osbourne will pen a health column for three issues of Rolling Stone - seriously.

He's got a new album, a new tour, and now, Ozzy Osbourne has a new moonlighting gig as a health columnist for Rolling Stone magazine.
Rolling Stone has a page up on its Web site where readers can submit a health query to the Prince of Darkness; selected answers will be published in the magazine's July 23rd, August 6th and August 20th issues.
There may be reason for readers to board the crazy train, considering the rocker's history of admitted drug use and hard partying.

It isn't the first instance of stars taking up the journalism game. U2 frontman Bono has a column for the New York Times, and rapper Lil Wayne blogged for ESPN.com.
And it isn't the first time Rolling Stone has ushered a star onto its writing staff: Fall Out Boy frontman Patrick Stump reviewed the CD/DVD release "The Ultimate Peter Tosh Experience" in 2009.

The Huffington Post reports that Osbourne had a similar health-column job for the UK's "Sunday Times" earlier this year. But it'll be the first taste the States get of the legendary rocker's medical advice. It's also the latest in a big resurgence for Ozzy, who released his hit autobiography, "I Am Ozzy" this past winter. The rocker's latest album, "Scream," just debuted at No. 4 on the charts.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

iwanashark said:


> It's been awhile since I partook but I've smoked with 2 different constables, a chiropractor, a lawyer and many other succesful people. We need to stop wasting time and money on jailing pot heads. Legalizing would greatly hurt the cartels atleast in that category. If we dont start focusing on whats realy killing the kids in our country we are going to have a REALY big problem. Prescription drugs and crooked doctors are taking over!


Prescription drugs

in just about every home there are Prescription drugs and thats the last thing we want to think, is that our kids are tapping into them and getting addicted by their own family.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

MC, I bet that dude ingested much more than marijane...maybe he is lonely after the split...Sh, Sha, Sharrroon!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> look who's the new "health" columnist for _rolling stone ...._
> 
> *Ozzy Osbourne to pen health column for Rolling Stone*
> 
> ...


Well, who else?

He's forgotten more about health than we'll ever know..

a


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> LOL...me too, and they still smoke pot to this day!


X2, more than one doctor and lawyer, and several very successful businessmen. But I guess they all must be criminals and I just don't know it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> X2, more than one doctor and lawyer, and several very successful businessmen. But I guess they all must be criminals and I just don't know it.


 Doesn't that pretty much go without saying?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> And they are probably alcoholics also and drink beer or whiskey but they havent repealed prohibition yet. Look at the facts!!
> 
> Weed is a plant!! Nothing more nothing less. They dont add drugs to it like adding nicotine or other chemicals to cigarettes so it is better for you than smoking cigarettes. Alocohol is probably the worst drug in teh world with a billion or more people addicted and using daily. You cant drive, you act like an idiot and kids think it is cool to do. I hated drinking when I was in Jr High but peer pressure made me do it. There was no weed around then. And you cant even say weed is anything close to coke or heroin or crack or any of those drugs. Violent crimes are not commmeited by potheads they are commited by drug addicts. There is a big difference.


 It's a commercially grown crop: anybody that thinks it's "all natural" is fooling themselves... Fertilizer and pesticide isn't that hard to come by, you know..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

not 'fertilizer and pesticide' that is a **** crop. bilge weed.


think of it as "nutrients and insect control." 

a


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Doesn't that pretty much go without saying?


No....Lawyers maybe



dwilliams35 said:


> It's a commercially grown crop: anybody that thinks it's "all natural" is fooling themselves... Fertilizer and pesticide isn't that hard to come by, you know..


What about it isn't natural? All farmers, of every type of crop fertilize, doesn't make it "un-natural". And I'm guessing not a lot of pesticides are used, and don't most crops get some form of that? IMO anything that grows in the ground is "natural". The plants are not chemically altered, and nothing is added to the plant, like tobacco.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

******* kick you in the face


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> No....Lawyers maybe


 illicit drug use is currently illegal. Ergo, those who do it are, under current law, criminals. Whether you believe in legalization or not doesn't change that fact.



deke said:


> What about it isn't natural? All farmers, of every type of crop fertilize, doesn't make it "un-natural". And I'm guessing not a lot of pesticides are used, and don't most crops get some form of that? IMO anything that grows in the ground is "natural". The plants are not chemically altered, and nothing is added to the plant, like tobacco.


 Key words here: "I'm guessing"... I guarandamntee you they're using the same loads of pesticides, organophosphates, etc. etc. etc. that the "organic food" crowd whines about incessantly.... Just that they're more than likely doing it with NO regard for application rules...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Might be off subject and destined for the jungle but I wonder when Mexico is going to ask for help with fighting the drug lords? Its war now. I would not be surprised if China offered help? Wouldn't that be interesting? Food for thought.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I would not be surprised if China offered help?


Yeah...They would suggest their drug laws & punishment. :work:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> illicit drug use is currently illegal. Ergo, those who do it are, under current law, criminals. Whether you believe in legalization or not doesn't change that fact.
> 
> Key words here: "I'm guessing"... I guarandamntee you they're using the same loads of pesticides, organophosphates, etc. etc. etc. that the "organic food" crowd whines about incessantly.... Just that they're more than likely doing it with NO regard for application rules...


All ready covered paragraph one earlier.



deke said:


> I'm ignorant and stupid because I believe that the vast majority of people that smoke weed aren't criminals? Really, so lets see what facts you have to support that most people that smoke weed are criminals. And saying because they smoke weed they are criminals isn't an answer, and doesn't make you whitty, and that is not what he(MC) was saying anyways.


I used I'm guessing as a disclaimer. Maybe the bulk mexican **** is grown this way, but not the stuff grown here. And I don't know anyone that used that cheap stuff. No grower here worth a **** will use pesticides on his product, if needed something they use natural and organic stuff. And who cares if someone used Miracle Grow, or cow **** and bat guano? Like Marlboro and Camel are using all natural fertilizer, hell I'm guessing over 95% of our crops use chemical fertilizers on the foods YOU eat everyday. So trying to say that because people might use a chemical fertilizer or pesticide the product is in some way just as bad as tobacco or "un-natural" because of it is wrong.

A plant grown in the ground, not altered biologically is NATURAL.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> All ready covered paragraph one earlier.
> 
> I used I'm guessing as a disclaimer. Maybe the bulk mexican **** is grown this way, but not the stuff grown here. And I don't know anyone that used that cheap stuff. No grower here worth a **** will use pesticides on his product, if needed something they use natural and organic stuff. And who cares if someone used Miracle Grow, or cow **** and bat guano? Like Marlboro and Camel are using all natural fertilizer, hell I'm guessing over 95% of our crops use chemical fertilizers on the foods YOU eat everyday. So trying to say that because people might use a chemical fertilizer or pesticide the product is in some way just as bad as tobacco or "un-natural" because of it is wrong.
> 
> A plant grown in the ground, not altered biologically is NATURAL.


Don't have much of a background in organophosphates, do ya?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

pffffft, spewed, rotflmao


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Dude where is my car?????????




25 PAGES OF DOPE HEADS..... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA DONT HIDE IT LITE IT........... DOPERS


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> laws are laws...if you don't like them, try to change them. Basically, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


 X20000000000000
if you cant do the time then dont do the crime , like saying well iam broke so lets go rob a bank ... law is law is law... how hard is that ......law is law is law...........


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bunch of Freakin PotHeads!!!!!sad3smsad3sm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Don't have much of a background in organophosphates, do ya?


One of the most ridiculous lines I have read here, lol. Why the **** would I ?! By your thinking since I believe in nuclear power, that means I have to have a doctorate in nuclear physics? Come on...

An unaltered plant is NATURAL, sorry if you don't get that.


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

Hit it or quit it.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

When I was growing up in the 70's I had a friend whos parents grew what they smoked. He would pay us a dollar for every lady bug we could catch and bring to him for his pot plants. Always wondered about this...thinking they were used to keep off other insects?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> When I was growing up in the 70's I had a friend whos parents grew what they smoked. He would pay us a dollar for every lady bug we could catch and bring to him for his pot plants. Always wondered about this...thinking they were used to keep off other insects?


Natural pesticide....keeps the aphids off. :biggrin:

swifty


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

250 'hits' on this thread...It has to make it to 420...Jus Sayin. :rybka:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 250 'hits' on this thread...It has to make it to 420...Jus Sayin. :rybka:


We're all working on it! Some of the responses are really amusing. We should have put up a Poll....

swifty


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 250 'hits' on this thread...It has to make it to 420...Jus Sayin. :rybka:


and 12,000 + views.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> Bunch of Freakin PotHeads!!!!!sad3smsad3sm


Are you refering to posters in here or the shape of your gene pools heads?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> When I was growing up in the 70's I had a friend whos parents grew what they smoked. He would pay us a dollar for every lady bug we could catch and bring to him for his pot plants. Always wondered about this...thinking they were used to keep off other insects?


mites.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

drunk drivers run stop signs, stoners wait for them to turn green


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's 4:20...Do you know where your Chee-tos are? :doowapsta


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's 4:20...Do you know where your Chee-tos are? :doowapsta


 Break is over... back to work...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dude, is that a seed burn in your new shirt?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm on it!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

hit it!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

How many hits does it take?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Never tried pot but have seen friends do it. I will take an ole drink ever now and then tho'

My prob with legalizing pot. And my take on pot vs alcohol.

1) Can you drink without getting drunk? Are there other reasons to drink w/o drinking to get f/up? Answer---Yes. Can one drink w/o getting drunk? And--can you drink just because it tastes good? Answer to both---Yes..

2) Now---can you smoke pot and not get high? NO.... And are there other reasons to smoke pot other than getting high? Like smoking it cause it smells/ tastes good?
No.... If we legalize pot---will more people drive impaired and will they pose more of a danger to others than they do now? Answer---yes.

Legalizing pot will result in a huge health and safety risk we cant afford...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

wwind3 said:


> Never tried pot but have seen friends do it. I will take an ole drink ever now and then tho'
> 
> My prob with legalizing pot. And my take on pot vs alcohol.
> 
> ...


everyone drinks to get F'ed UP! just like everyone that smokes the kind does it to get HIGH. get a grip.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> Never tried pot but have seen friends do it. I will take an ole drink ever now and then tho'
> 
> My prob with legalizing pot. And my take on pot vs alcohol.
> 
> ...


Ridiculous statement. I see a direct porportion in drinking one beer to relax vs. a case to get drunk to taking one bong hit to relax vs. smoking three joints to get stoned. Alcohol has killed more people & destroyed more families than any other drug on the planet.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Ridiculous statement. I see a direct porportion in drinking one beer to relax vs. a case to get drunk to taking one bong hit to relax vs. smoking three joints to get stoned. Alcohol has killed more people & destroyed more families than any other drug on the planet.


So it takes a case of beer to get drunk and 3 joints to get stoned? I did not know that.

And one beer to relax is equal to one bong hit? I dont know where you buy YOUR S&&T but that is not my experience as an observer.

And it still doesnt answer my question about those who drink w/o getting drunk because they maybe like the taste of bourbon, beer, etc and the purpose of a joint is to only get high and therefore impaired.

But thanks for playing along.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

You can get non alcoholic beer, champagne, etc.

Marijuana has medical advantages.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> So it takes a case of beer to get drunk and 3 joints to get stoned? I did not know that.
> 
> There are probably many more things that you no not know.
> 
> ...


Standing on the outside looking in, I can see why you are such an expert.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> And one beer to relax is equal to one bong hit? I dont know where you buy YOUR S&&T but that is not my observation.


Your friends are lightweights.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ridiculous line of logic... a drug is a drug is a drug is a drug... all have different potencies and all can be taken in moderation or to extreme intoxification... doesn't matter if you are talking about nicotine or heroin and YES, a light puff or two of some homegrown has an almost negligible effect not unlike a beer or two... give me a break, I always loved that line, "I drink because I like the taste"... then have a coke and S T F U ! ! ! !


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jc said:


> ridiculous line of logic... a drug is a drug is a drug is a drug... all have different potencies and all can be taken in moderation or to extreme intoxification... doesn't matter if you are talking about nicotine or heroin and YES, a light puff or two of some homegrown has an almost negligible effect not unlike a beer or two... give me a break, I always loved that line, "I drink because I like the taste"... then have a coke and S T F U ! ! ! !


I thought it was "have a coke and a smile"


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

something like that


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was "have a coke and a smile"


I thought is was 'have a coke & a smile & S.T.F.U.'


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I thought is was 'have a coke & a smile & S.T.F.U.'


reviewed the video, and you are correct.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Zach Galifianakis lights one up on live TV:

http://www.movieline.com/2010/11/za...great-granddaughter-pass-joint-on-live-tv.php


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> Your friends are lightweights.


 They were his friends


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> You can get non alcoholic beer, champagne, etc.
> 
> Marijuana has medical advantages.


ohhhhhhh---kayyyyy. And can you get pot that wont get you high---and if so why dont people smoke it? geez.

great--just what we need --people on chemo stoned driving home from the Dr office.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

jc said:


> ridiculous line of logic... a drug is a drug is a drug is a drug... all have different potencies and all can be taken in moderation or to extreme intoxification... doesn't matter if you are talking about nicotine or heroin and YES, a light puff or two of some homegrown has an almost negligible effect not unlike a beer or two... give me a break, I always loved that line, "I drink because I like the taste"... then have a coke and S T F U ! ! ! !


duuuuuude!---You and Chong take another hit and chill!

If a coke tasted like Rowan's Creek on the rocks I would drink it by the gallon. Geez.... I drink bourbon cause I like the taste--I dont drink coke--I drink Dr Pepper---because I like----wait for it---you guessed it---I like the taste of the Pepper.

Dunno why drinkers get this but potheads cant seem to grasp the logic---sorta like long division eludes them


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> ohhhhhhh---kayyyyy. And can you get pot that wont get you high---and if so why dont people smoke it? geez.
> 
> great--just what we need --people on chemo stoned driving home from the Dr office.





wwind3 said:


> duuuuuude!---You and Chong take another hit and chill!


What's really scary is how your brain functions sober.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What's really scary is how your brain functions sober.


Riiight---and YOU say that people like the tast of pot? uh huh....Then make pot that doesnt get you high and smoke away.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yeah, I should probably chill out... I just thought it was funny you have never smoked marijuana but know how much more dangerous it is than bourbon...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think he should have a coke and a smile an S.T.F.U.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

jc said:


> yeah, I should probably chill out... I just thought it was funny you have never smoked marijuana but know how much more dangerous it is than bourbon...


Seen a lotta folks drink and not get drunk--drink with no intention of getting drunk-----that whole taste thingy again. Dont think I've ever seen anyone smoke pot without doing it for the express reason of getting high....am I wrong?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> If a coke tasted like Rowan's Creek on the rocks I would drink it by the gallon. Geez.... I drink bourbon cause I like the taste


bullchit with a capital BS

you drink it because of the alcohol... its the drugs your body likes, even if your mind is incapable of admitting it...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think he should have a coke and a smile an S.T.F.U.


X2


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd like to buy the world a Coke. Jus' sayin'. :rybka:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

jc said:


> bullchit with a capital BS
> 
> you drink it because of the alcohol... its the drugs your body likes, even if your mind is incapable of admitting it...


No--I drink it for the TASTE of the alcohol and the way it burns when it goes down smmmmooooottttthhhhh

i dont drink it to get drunk---and I dont...

1) Do you smoke pot
2) Do you like the taste
3) Do you smoke it w/o the express intent of getting high
4) How many times will 25 go into 625


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> Seen a lotta folks drink and not get drunk--drink with no intention of getting drunk-----that whole taste thingy again.


Every person I have ever met that claims to only drink because of the taste had to drink quite a bit of alcohol to DEVELOP a taste for it, much less become a connoisseur... go 6 months without a single drink of alcohol, then sip a glass of whiskey... I am not saying you don't like the taste, I have no doubt you enjoy the taste. What I know for a fact is that you enjoy the physical and maybe mental effects of the alcohol in that drink. One drink does not make you drunk, but it does something that apple juice will not... simple facts here, no rocket science



wwind3 said:


> Dont think I've ever seen anyone smoke pot without doing it for the express reason of getting high....am I wrong?


I think they only ones that may apply to would be chemo patients trying to stave back nausea or aids patients trying to get an appetite


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> No--I drink it for the TASTE of the alcohol and the way it burns when it goes down smmmmooooottttthhhhh
> 
> i dont drink it to get drunk---and I dont...
> 
> ...


That would be 25 quarters, or 4 ounces and a quarter, or a QP and quarter. Is my math correct ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> No--I drink it for the TASTE of the alcohol and the way it burns when it goes down smmmmooooottttthhhhh
> 
> i dont drink it to get drunk---and I dont...
> 
> ...


so you want people to admit in a public forum that they break the law?

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys are so far off topic it is cracking me up. The thread was about a dude trying to hook up with a chick he knew back in the day. He made the mistake of offering her some dubbage, not knowing she is now a LEO. So the "witch" agreed to meet up with him just so she could get him busted. Geez, try staying on topic next time! :rotfl:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> You guys are so far off topic it is cracking me up. The thread was about a dude trying to hook up with a chick he knew back in the day. He made the mistake of offering her some dubbage, not knowing she is now a LEO. So the "witch" agreed to meet up with him just so she could get him busted. Geez, try staying on topic next time! :rotfl:


what topic??

uhhh, i'll take the rest of those doritos if your not gonna eat them.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> You guys are so far off topic it is cracking me up. The thread was about a dude trying to hook up with a chick he knew back in the day. He made the mistake of offering her some dubbage, not knowing she is now a LEO. So the "witch" agreed to meet up with him just so she could get him busted. Geez, try staying on topic next time! :rotfl:


They started it! oh wait----I guess I did---Nevermind

1) Post --then drink....post---then drink.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> They started it! oh wait----I guess I did---Nevermind
> 1) Post --then drink....post---then drink.


Are you sure you aren't a stoner. I would have bet money your synaptic gaps between your brain cells are clogged with bong resin & malted hops...Jus Sayin. :cheers:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

More fuel for the fire (and for the record, no I don't):

http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20101101/alcohol-more-harmful-than-crack-or-heroin

Nov. 1, 2010 -- Alcohol abuse is more harmful than crack or heroin abuse, according to a new study by a former British government drug advisor and other experts.
Neuropharmacologist David Nutt, MD, of Imperial College London, and colleagues rated 20 different drugs on a scale that takes into account the various harms caused by a drug. Drugs are rated on nine harms a drug causes an individual and seven harms a drug causes society.

The scale, developed by a panel of experts called the Independent Scientific Committee on Drugs (ICSD), ranges from 0 (no harm) to 100 (greatest possible harm). It is weighted so that a drug that scores 50 is half as harmful as a drug that scores 100.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i got some good hair on for sell


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you sure you aren't a stoner. I would have bet money your synaptic gaps between your brain cells are clogged with bong resin & malted hops...Jus Sayin. :cheers:


You would have lost that bet....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> One of the most ridiculous lines I have read here, lol. Why the **** would I ?! By your thinking since I believe in nuclear power, that means I have to have a doctorate in nuclear physics? Come on...
> 
> An unaltered plant is NATURAL, sorry if you don't get that.


No, that's your thinking, not mine. I don't have a doctorate in organic chemistry, but I dang sure believe in pesticides. Use them quite regularly, and have made the effort to go and take the classes to allow me to purchase and use restricted chemicals, many of which you'll see on crops, and could find quite readily in your local HEB produce section.. Of particular note here would be "systemic insecticide"... Look it up. My point is that crop farmers are under restrictions when using herbicides and insecticides in re: time between application and harvest, etc. etc. etc.; "Farmers" of illicit crops are under no such restriction, there's no Department of Agriculture inspections, There's no FDA restrictions as to PPM/PPB of chemicals in their crops, etc. etc. etc. Remember the Paraquat issue? Tell me that dope was "natural"... It ultimately resulted in little or no real health issues among "consumers", but it was certainly a valid concern; do you wanna burn a joint soaked down with the stuff??... Cruise around Mexico farmland some day; you'll see some absolutely beautiful corn, milo, etc. as opposed to our side of the border. That's what DDT and other chemical applications which WE can't use, or are restricted as to just when we can use them, will do for ya...

If somebody's four days from "harvest" on some primo buds, and all of a sudden there's an outbreak of army worms, you can guaranfreakintee that they're going to hose the stuff down with as much Ambush or Malathion as they can lay their hands on, and end up harvesting the dope before the stuff dries good... It's simply an economic decision on their part, and one which you'd see on pretty much EVERY crop if the Ag department, the FDA, and/or the EPA would let you get away with it... agencies which do not count regulation of marijuana crops among their responsibilities...

One way or another, your head is in the sand if you consider that "natural"...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> Never tried pot but have seen friends do it. I will take an ole drink ever now and then tho'
> 
> No.... If we legalize pot---will more people drive impaired and will they pose more of a danger to others than they do now? Answer---yes.
> 
> Legalizing pot will result in a huge health and safety risk we cant afford...


So many "facts" from someone that has no idea what he is talking about, self admitted.



wwind3 said:


> ohhhhhhh---kayyyyy. And can you get pot that wont get you high---and if so why dont people smoke it? geez.
> 
> great--just what we need --people on chemo stoned driving home from the Dr office.


Leave the chemo patients out of the discussion. If you have never seen someone puking theri guts up at the office becasue they can't afford to take off more time, you would go and buy the weed for them yourself.

And would you like them to drive home full of morphine or dilaudid? That islegal so it must be OK?



wwind3 said:


> If a coke tasted like Rowan's Creek on the rocks I would drink it by the gallon. Geez.... I drink bourbon cause I like the taste--I dont drink coke--I drink Dr Pepper---because I like----wait for it---you guessed it---I like the taste of the Pepper.
> 
> Dunno why drinkers get this but potheads cant seem to grasp the logic---sorta like long division eludes them


Whatever...



jc said:


> bullchit with a capital BS
> 
> you drink it because of the alcohol... its the drugs your body likes, even if your mind is incapable of admitting it...


X2. And yes some people actually like the taste and smell of "good" weed.



dwilliams35 said:


> No, that's your thinking, not mine. I don't have a doctorate in organic chemistry, but I dang sure believe in pesticides. Use them quite regularly, and have made the effort to go and take the classes to allow me to purchase and use restricted chemicals, many of which you'll see on crops, and could find quite readily in your local HEB produce section.. Of particular note here would be "systemic insecticide"... Look it up. My point is that crop farmers are under restrictions when using herbicides and insecticides in re: time between application and harvest, etc. etc. etc.; "Farmers" of illicit crops are under no such restriction, there's no Department of Agriculture inspections, There's no FDA restrictions as to PPM/PPB of chemicals in their crops, etc. etc. etc. Remember the Paraquat issue? Tell me that dope was "natural"... It ultimately resulted in little or no real health issues among "consumers", but it was certainly a valid concern; do you wanna burn a joint soaked down with the stuff??... Cruise around Mexico farmland some day; you'll see some absolutely beautiful corn, milo, etc. as opposed to our side of the border. That's what DDT and other chemical applications which WE can't use, or are restricted as to just when we can use them, will do for ya...
> 
> If somebody's four days from "harvest" on some primo buds, and all of a sudden there's an outbreak of army worms, you can guaranfreakintee that they're going to hose the stuff down with as much Ambush or Malathion as they can lay their hands on, and end up harvesting the dope before the stuff dries good... It's simply an economic decision on their part, and one which you'd see on pretty much EVERY crop if the Ag department, the FDA, and/or the EPA would let you get away with it... agencies which do not count regulation of marijuana crops among their responsibilities...
> 
> One way or another, your head is in the sand if you consider that "natural"...


You make it sound like all weed is covered in the stuff and it is the ONLY crop that is. If I smoked I wouldn't want to smoke pesticides, no one does, but to use that as a reason to not smoke weed, it is weak. No self respecting grower would use that stuff, and I am talking about good growers, not **** from mexico. I don't know a single person who has touched dirt weed in 10+ years. People I know buy connoisseur stuff, everyone can afford it now,lol, and I guarantee you that it isn't covered in pesticides. I'm willing to bet that a pack of cigarettes has more chemicals in it than the weed does that one average smoker smokes in a year. But it's legal so it is OK.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> You make it sound like all weed is covered in the stuff and it is the ONLY crop that is. If I smoked I wouldn't want to smoke pesticides, no one does, but to use that as a reason to not smoke weed, it is weak. No self respecting grower would use that stuff, and I am talking about good growers, not **** from mexico. I don't know a single person who has touched dirt weed in 10+ years. People I know buy connoisseur stuff, everyone can afford it now,lol, and I guarantee you that it isn't covered in pesticides. I'm willing to bet that a pack of cigarettes has more chemicals in it than the weed does that one average smoker smokes in a year. But it's legal so it is OK.


 No, it's not the only crop that it's used on: However, it's naive to think there's anybody that doesn't use pesticides, with the possible exception of some hydroponics where there's a controlled environment (and even that's a longshot).. There's just too much money right there on the stem NOT to protect it if you can: if you can come up with people that will believe you when you tell them it's "pesticide free", sure you can probably get some more money for it.. Take that same crop, see one bug on it that you don't want to see, and it's still worth hosing it down just to protect the crop: even if you're honest about it (honest criminal....) and say it's NOT "pesticide free", you're still going to make money on it. Let it go to the bugs, and it's scrap... The one fly in the ointment here is that there are no rules with marijuana growers; all the rules that I live by in this field just don't apply: a little falsification of the rarely-checked log book, and you're good to go. Dope is just like any other crop: two bucks' worth of chemicals will result in a crop worth five bucks more in the end: it's simple economics, and given the illicit nature of the plants, every one is more valuable to the grower than pretty much any other single plant cultivated by humans in this country.. There is NO good economic reason for them not to take advantage of chemistry to improve their crop: no laws restricting it, no real moral imperative not to, and no real consequences for doing it..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> No, it's not the only crop that it's used on: However, it's naive to think there's anybody that doesn't use pesticides, with the possible exception of some hydroponics where there's a controlled environment (and even that's a longshot).. There's just too much money right there on the stem NOT to protect it if you can: if you can come up with people that will believe you when you tell them it's "pesticide free", sure you can probably get some more money for it.. Take that same crop, see one bug on it that you don't want to see, and it's still worth hosing it down just to protect the crop: even if you're honest about it (honest criminal....) and say it's NOT "pesticide free", you're still going to make money on it. Let it go to the bugs, and it's scrap... The one fly in the ointment here is that there are no rules with marijuana growers; all the rules that I live by in this field just don't apply: a little falsification of the rarely-checked log book, and you're good to go. Dope is just like any other crop: two bucks' worth of chemicals will result in a crop worth five bucks more in the end: it's simple economics, and given the illicit nature of the plants, every one is more valuable to the grower than pretty much any other single plant cultivated by humans in this country.. There is NO good economic reason for them not to take advantage of chemistry to improve their crop: no laws restricting it, no real moral imperative not to, and no real consequences for doing it..


I get that. I have known good growers, and they used natural pesticides if needed. They did it that way because they used their own product. They didn't want pesticides on it anymore than their clients did. But if it is regulated, that would help, but like you said anyone can cheat on records, or just do it and hope to get away with it. But, I do know that the good dispensaries in Cali and Canada test and inspect each "delivery" from their growers. I have seen several documentaries that showed them take the bud and test it for chemical, bugs, and so they can figure out the THC content so they can post it for their clients. They do this because some don't want product too high in THC, and some need it with a higher amount. It is big business, and they take it very seriously.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

.......and, last time I checked, its still illegal. 

blah, blah, blah


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> .......and, last time I checked, its still illegal.
> 
> blah, blah, blah


Exactly, blah, blah, blah, wow what an intelligent response. I am pretty sure that we all know this Einstein. We are debating the issues that surround cannabis usage. Whether you like it or not it is here, it is very much common place, and it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

George Washington supported the growth of cannabis. He believed it should have been one of the nations largest exports and that it should have taken the place of tobacco. These facts are in the writings of George Washington. Look it up. 

P.S. College professors love legalization of marijuana papers haha.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think i smelt some as i was walking down the street yesterday


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> How many hits does it take?


It used to be 'puff, puff pass, with todays stuff its 'puff n pass'. BTW I have sat a stop sign waiting on the lite at the next block to turn green...WW


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

deke said:


> Exactly, blah, blah, blah, wow what an intelligent response. I am pretty sure that we all know this Einstein. We are debating the issues that surround cannabis usage. Whether you like it or not it is here, it is very much common place, and it isn't going anywhere.


Ohhh, I C, so tupid of me, I thought this was a thread about getting busted for one joint? Might want to start your own thread, I'm sure it will get lots of views.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Shizzane (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty Much........Is that a BC piece?


----------

